# Getting the Range Ready



## Gunz (Oct 8, 2015)

For cool weather shooting








Senor Machete.





The rifle bench.





Touching up 10-yard markers





Spreading rye seed





Cleared, raked and seeded.





Ready for action and it can't be seen by Government Gun Control Drones


----------



## Bypass (Oct 8, 2015)

Right on, I wish I had a place for a range around here. I have to go to the local WMA to shoot and that scares the heck out of me. I expect to get shot every time I go. I should probably wear body armor.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 8, 2015)

I let the critters and mosquitoes and vines take it over during the hot months, then in the fall go in and bushwhack. It ain't state-of-the-art but it's nice in the wintertime. And always open to SS members.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Oct 9, 2015)

Where abouts would this range be located?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 9, 2015)

buzzkill.0621 said:


> Where abouts would this range be located?


In his backyard......


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2015)

buzzkill.0621 said:


> Where abouts would this range be located?





DA SWO said:


> In his backyard......



I have to drive 10 minutes to get to the local range...  not as many trees as the OP (um, none, actually)...  but it is a 25-600 yd rifle, a nice shotgun range (including trap and skeet) and a good pistol range nestled in it's own little valley backing onto BLM land...  I couldn't maintain a range of my own for what the annual Rifle club dues are...


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Oct 9, 2015)

Now the real question.
Does it have a motivated tower like on world famous bravo range?


----------



## amorris127289 (Oct 9, 2015)

My grandpa owns a lot of land down the road from where I go to school and it has this out door range that the LEO used until just recently. 
I have not measured it but it is probably only 300 yards long in total, but I will be going out tomorrow with a buddy who is leaving for PJ's Monday. I finally found a store that sold 7.62x54R and had it in stock, the stores do not order it because the demand is not there. It is close to Ft. Rucker so I always wonder what it looks like as the helicopters fly over head, a lot.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 9, 2015)

buzzkill.0621 said:


> Now the real question.
> Does it have a motivated tower like on world famous bravo range?


 
Is that at Stone Bay NC?

I don't know how to build a _motivated _tower. But if I ever build one it'll look like this:


----------

